# Ship at sea



## SuddenLife

So, last sunday I was at Sail Amsterdam, a really cool maritime event at which numerous tall ships were present, which cause me to paint loads of ships (which I will scan tomorrow).

However, today I was doing a brief workshop for one of the new first years and that resulted in these colour experiments;


































Really love the impact one layer can have on the entire piece.


----------



## TerryCurley

WOW! This is beautiful in every hue.


----------



## SuddenLife

Thank you so much : D


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Lovely! I like the fourth pict. :3


----------



## SuddenLife

Thank you! That one and the first one are my favorites, I think.


----------



## Erilia

This is an awesome work :vs_closedeyes: ! I love how every time the colors changes, it changes the mood ! What program did you used if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## SuddenLife

Thanks! Yes, that's what I liked as well; every color and shade added something different.
I used Photoshop.


----------



## FanKi

I can't choose my favourite, I just can't do it, they are all too beautiful!


----------



## SuddenLife

Aww thanks : D


----------



## Liz

Wow, that looks fantastic, no matter what color! How long does it take you to make something like that?


----------



## SuddenLife

Thank you! This one was done rather quickly, which is also why it's so small. If, however, I want to make something like this but bigger it takes me at least a couple of hours.
Right now I'm working on an actual full-sized piece and I have been working on it all day, basically.


----------



## leighann

Those are lovely....I like the first and third :vs_smirk:


----------



## SuddenLife

Thank you : D


----------



## ARTadmin

Each hue gives a totally different mood to the scene. 

Love!


----------



## dickhutchings

These are great drawings. Can you tell me what tablet you are using to draw on.


----------



## SuddenLife

@Cricket; Yeah, I love how just adding a different color layer can make so much difference! And thank you ^^
@dickhutchings; Thanks! I use a Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch. I believe they don't make this exact model anymore, but it's basically just one of the cheaper tablets and it works like a charm.


----------

